

Problematic traits in Erlang - mnemonik
http://jlouisramblings.blogspot.com/2013/07/problematic-traits-in-erlang.html

======
kaonashi
> Erlang is interpreted.

I was under the impression it was compiled into .beam files. Is this just a
subtle point that I'm missing somewhere?

~~~
colanderman
Yes, and the .beam files are interpreted (i.e. they are not native code).

There is a native-code compiler (HiPE). I'm not sure how "much" it compiles
the code (e.g. whether type-dispatch code remains or not).

